# help me replace my muffin pan, please.



## Llyra (Jan 16, 2005)

I got rid of all our non-stick cookware a long, long time ago, and replaced it with cast iron, stainless steel, or tempered glass (like Pyrex)-- except for my muffin pan. But after finding a shaving of teflon stuck on the bottom of a muffin DS was in the middle of eating, I've thrown the darn thing away. And now I have no muffin pan!

I've been looking around, on amazon and elsewhere. I had hoped for Pyrex, which is what the rest of my bakeware is, but they don't seem to make muffin pans. I've found aluminum, but that's out of the question for me. So I'm left with stainless steel, and silicone.

What to do? The reviews of the silicone ones talk about the pan having a chemical odor, and I don't want that. But won't stainless steel stick a lot?

What kind of muffin pan do you use, and how do you like it? What would you recommend?


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

I use silicone. Mine do not have an odor to them - but not all silicone is the same. Honestly, they're the easiest things in the world to remove muffins from - far easier than stainless. I believe the ones I have are Pedrini brand, which isn't being made any more, but I'd look for one that has good reviews on Amazon rather than just buying some random one from Target.

I do also have a set of Wilton's individual silicone muffin cups, but I really don't care for the fluted sides, it makes them a lot harder to clean than the smooth sided pan.


----------



## dogmom327 (Apr 19, 2007)

Normally I won't use anything but stainless steel, glass, cast iron, etc. but I broke down and got a Demarle muffin pan. Crazy spendy but oh so worth it. Nothing even remotely sticks (unlike the silicone pan I bought awhile back).


----------



## A&A (Apr 5, 2004)

Pampered chef stoneware!

http://www.pamperedchef.com/ordering...viewAllOutlet=


----------



## witchygrrl (Aug 3, 2006)

I'm a fan of calphalon non stickware, as they don't use teflon.


----------



## journeymom (Apr 2, 2002)

Chicago Metallic makes good, sturdy stuff. They have two lines, one with non-stick, one without.

I like the looks of that Pampered Chef pan.


----------



## handzfull (Jun 9, 2008)

I use Pampered Chef stoneware, too...LOVE IT!!! All you have to do is grease it and they pop right out.


----------



## mamadelbosque (Feb 6, 2007)

Cast iron!! I have 2 6-hole from lodge which I like, and 2-11 hole like these (i think its the same brand anyhow, look the same at least







:

http://www.amazon.com/Cajun-Cookware.../dp/B000EWF5WM


----------



## gardenmommy (Nov 23, 2001)

Love my Pampered Chef stoneware. They are awesome!


----------



## Koalamom (Dec 27, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *A&A* 
Pampered chef stoneware!

http://www.pamperedchef.com/ordering...viewAllOutlet=

Drool! I want one!


----------



## Koalamom (Dec 27, 2007)

I have gotten rid of all the toxic bakeware and have yet to afford a stoneware muffin pan. Some day though. Until then, I use unbleached muffin papers. I hope that will give us a little protection from the nonstick coating.


----------



## allnaturalmom (May 31, 2006)

I have a set of stainless steel muffin pans that I use and like a lot. Highly recommend! http://www.kitchencollection.com/Tem...less%20muffin& Ten bucks each and if you have a Kitchen Collection store near you, you save on shipping.

I also have a Lodge cast iron biscuit pan that I love. I would have gotten the muffin pan, but thought the shape of the biscuit pan was better. I use it for biscuits, muffins, tarts/mini pies, yeast rolls, and I have even heard of people cooking eggs in them, too. Love it! http://www.amazon.com/Lodge-Logic-Pr...1302483&sr=8-1

I would also use the unglazed stoneware if I was absolutely certain that there was no lead in them. I have given up using my pizza stone for this reason and switched to glass and cast iron.

It's so hard because most metal pans are either non-stick or aluminum... calphalon, cuisinart, wilton, chicago metallic. Ugh, it can get frustrating.

I have recently read about using the small pyrex custard cups for baking muffins. This is the next thing I'm going to try - not because I'm unhappy w/my current pans, but because I just want to. I wish that someone would make a glass muffin pan.

Anyway,
gl
hth


----------



## hildare (Jul 6, 2009)

i'm in the small group of users of paper liners?
that being said, it never dawned on me that there were cast iron muffin pans. i'm SO getting those at the next opportunity i have extra dough


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *allnaturalmom* 
I have recently read about using the small pyrex custard cups for baking muffins. This is the next thing I'm going to try - not because I'm unhappy w/my current pans, but because I just want to. I wish that someone would make a glass muffin pan.

It works, but they are wider than most muffin pans, and they hold more, so baking times tend to be off, and they don't always get the nice dome that they should. And they're harder to remove, since paper liners don't fit in them.


----------



## ollyoxenfree (Jun 11, 2009)

Re: paper liners

I think, but I'm not certain, that the problem with teflon isn't just surface contact with the nasty stuff. When heated, teflon produces toxic gases, which can then be absorbed by the baked goods. So paper liners aren't a complete protection if teflon pans are used.

I'm no expert, so I'm happy if someone with more knowledge can confirm or deny.

The other issue with paper liners is that they aren't the most eco-friendly option, since "reduce" or "reuse" are both better than "recycle".


----------



## Llyra (Jan 16, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ollyoxenfree* 
Re: paper liners

I think, but I'm not certain, that the problem with teflon isn't just surface contact with the nasty stuff. When heated, teflon produces toxic gases, which can then be absorbed by the baked goods. So paper liners aren't a complete protection if teflon pans are used.

I'm no expert, so I'm happy if someone with more knowledge can confirm or deny.

The other issue with paper liners is that they aren't the most eco-friendly option, since "reduce" or "reuse" are both better than "recycle".

Add to that the fact that I oil my muffin tins with coconut oil so the outside of the muffin browns up nicely and crisps just a bit. You just don't get that effect with papers.


----------



## chaoticzenmom (May 21, 2005)

I also use Pampered Chef stoneware. Their muffin stoneware is so perfect. I use it about twice a week and it never sticks. It's so easy to clean.


----------



## texmati (Oct 19, 2004)

If you want slightly larger muffins, you can always use lightly greased tea cups. I do this for left over cake batter so DH (and I







) can have cake before everyone else gets it. Work's great!


----------



## hildare (Jul 6, 2009)

thank you all for providing me an excuse to move my desire for a cast iron muffin pan up the list to high priority!!!! didn't know about the teflon/gas. horrors.
(and we were using the 'if you care' - such a hilarious brand name- recycled papers but yes it is indeed more waste even if they are recycled..)


----------



## Llyra (Jan 16, 2005)

I didn't even SEE the stoneware and cast iron ones. OH NO! And they're affordable, too. Now I have to decide.

Question: does the stoneware one allow the baked foods to brown? I would imagine it works like a bread stone, right? So do I still grease it-- probably not, right? Will it make the muffins dry-- we like them moist and with lots of fat in the recipe? Oh, help...


----------



## Arduinna (May 30, 2002)

Williams Sonoma Gold Touch non stick, it's made with a ceramic coating instead of teflon so it's safe. Cast iron is nice but it tends to over brown the edges compared to Gold Touch.


----------



## Kyamo (Jun 14, 2006)

I'm very happy with my silicone pans. I can just flip them over and squeeze the bottoms a bit and the muffins just fall out. They are a little annoying to clean because they are floppy, but no big deal. They were bought at Canadian Tire, I don't remember the brand.


----------



## ikesmom (Oct 29, 2005)

I found the pampered chef mini loaf pan at the thrift store for $4 a few weeks ago..looks like it has never been used. I have the non-stick wilton muffin pan that I was given for a gift. I want the cast iron one now though because we can take it camping. I wonder a ramekin would work? I think it would feel extra special to eat it out of one instead of a muffin liner and even with a fork.


----------



## allnaturalmom (May 31, 2006)

I forgot to add... This is the stoneware muffin pan I would like to try. It is unglazed, organic (whatever that means), lead-free, dishwasher, and soap safe.

http://www.hartstonepottery.com/stor...Baking+Stones+

Oh, and it is made in the USA - Ohio. IIRC, pampered chef is no longer made here. I just like to help out the 'home team' when I can!

When I get some extra cash, or maybe for my b-day, I'm going to get one!

hth


----------

